# Installing with pkg_add -r



## agnel_kurian (Mar 8, 2011)

Questions pertaining to pkg_add -r :

How do I know what locations are going to be looked up (PACKAGEROOT is not defined)?
How do I know what packages are available?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2011)

agnel_kurian said:
			
		

> How do I know what locations are going to be looked up (PACKAGEROOT is not defined)?


See pkg_add(1)


> How do I know what packages are available?


Have a look here: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/All/
And here: http://pointyhat.freebsd.org/errorlogs/


----------

